
Ask HN: What web browser engines are under active development? - Shank
With the recent layoffs at Mozilla, I&#x27;m wondering quite simply: which browser engines are actively being developed, and which browsers are using them? From what I understand, we&#x27;re just left with WebKit, Gecko, and Blink?<p>Are there any other engines in active development?
======
csilverman
There's something called Servo, although from what I understand, it's not
going to be presenting any mainstream competition to Chrome any time soon.

[https://servo.org/](https://servo.org/)

~~~
shakna
Most of the team were laid off [0], Servo was a Mozilla project. They're still
reeling, but it looks like Mozilla will be moving their efforts to Firefox
proper, rather than integrating the best parts of Servo into Firefox.

[0]
[https://github.com/servo/servo/discussions/27575](https://github.com/servo/servo/discussions/27575)

------
shakna
lynx is still under active development, so that might count. It uses a fork of
libwww as the engine.

Goanna is a fork of Gecko for Pale Moon, but development is slow.

KHTML is basically in maintainence-only, but is WebKit's ancestor.

------
ShradhaSingh
Ghost Browser

~~~
_1tan
Ghost browser is chromium based. Says it right on their website:
[https://ghostbrowser.com/](https://ghostbrowser.com/)

